# Important training reminder



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

LOL, what a thought.
Somewhat similar to when you send your dog on an obedience go-out, be sure you are not standing on his tail feathers....




Tatnall said:


> When running marks with a young dog on a check lead, before you call for the bird, double check to make sure the check lead is not wrapped around your ankle.
> 
> Yesterday I did not do this. Dog runs out and I realize the rope is around my ankle. I am hopping on one leg to try to kick it loose and hoping that it doesn't catch or not only would the dog get a jolt, I would have landed hard on my back.
> 
> Luckily it went out okay and I had on jeans and socks for once (it was almost warm enough for shorts and muck shoes) or I would have had a terrible rope burn on my leg.


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

Good Call!
I found this to be particularly important when teaching a young dog blind retrieves. You are trying to tell them to GO, but the rope that stops them sez... Dont Go. Confusion arises and it takes some time to get over it.
Randy


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Ive sent Lib on a Go-Out while stepping on her lead....(badbadbad)
She looked at me as if to say... "would you make up your mind woman!!"

I apologized, set her up, and sent her again.....she usually stares straight ahead - that time she glanced up at my face in disgust..."You're foot is OFF the lead right?"


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

LOL, I love your description of her thought process! Too true!!




LibertyME said:


> Ive sent Lib on a Go-Out while stepping on her lead....(badbadbad)
> She looked at me as if to say... "would you make up your mind woman!!"
> 
> I apologized, set her up, and sent her again.....she usually stares straight ahead - that time she glanced up at my face in disgust..."You're foot is OFF the lead right?"


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Ah, the memories...

Years ago I had two dogs running scent hurdle (like flyball but they have to find their dumbell and bring it back instead of a ball) on the same team, and quite often we'd end up needing both, so someone else would step in and run my border collie as start dog - they'd let go, he'd do his thing, run back, I'd slip a leash on him for that person to hold and then run Bender as last dog -chaotic but it generally worked well. 

Anyway we needed a handler and the only one who could help was a very sweet, frail 80 year old woman who ran a very quiet little dog. So she asks if she needs to tell him anything or remind him of anything.... I just said whatever you do just LET GO when they blow the whistle!:uhoh:

She did fine but said she'd rather stick to her small dog... 

Lana


----------

